# re-registering my mac mini with Kindle



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

I had my mac mini registered with my daughters Amazon account for about 6-8 months to check out ebooks to see if it was something I wanted to get into. Didn't like reading on my mac mini and bought an iPad 2 for reading among other reasons and have now have a Kindle Touch on pre-order. I love ebooks. I decided to de-register my mac mini and re-register to my Amazon account. I also downloaded Calibre. My mac mini is running OS 10.5.8 which seems to be too old for the Kindle app on Apple. Anyway so far I have not figured out how to re-register my mac mini to my Amazon account and will not do the same with my iPad 2 until I'm sure I can get both registered to my Amazon account. I need some simple steps to help me get it on my Amazon account, thanks. I'm so not tech savvy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably the simplest way is to go to your Amazon account, re-download and install the software and then open the software....but I've never de-registered a device so I'm just guessing.

Betsy


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Probably the simplest way is to go to your Amazon account, re-download and install the software and then open the software....but I've never de-registered a device so I'm just guessing.
> 
> Betsy
> I tried that I think but must be doing something wrong. I went and removed all the Kindle downloads, I think, from my mac mini and tried again with no joy. I do know my mac mini is no longer on my daughter's account but the only thing on my account is Kindle cloud.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've not done it myself, but you should be able to do it from the kindle app on the mac mini. Try under preferences maybe, it should say "Deregister" or "Registration". You shouldn't have to delete your daughter's books, or reinstall the software. I walked my dad through this last night on his netbook, but I haven't seen the mac version (even though we have a mac mini).


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

hsuthard said:


> I've not done it myself, but you should be able to do it from the kindle app on the mac mini. Try under preferences maybe, it should say "Deregister" or "Registration". You shouldn't have to delete your daughter's books, or reinstall the software. I walked my dad through this last night on his netbook, but I haven't seen the mac version (even though we have a mac mini).


That was my problem, I needed to go up to my menu bar and like you said go to preferences, I think, and hit register. I thought it did that auto. when I downloaded Kindle for mac. My mac has Leopard so it had to have the old Kindle for mac at the bottom of the Amazon page for the download. May have to buy OSX Snow Leopard first to up-grade and then I can up-grade to Lion. $60 for the 2. Anyway I now have Kindle for mac on my mac mini not that I read on it but will use it and Calibre after I get my Touch.


----------

